# It's Official, Audi Acquires Ducati



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

> [source: Audi AG]
> 
> AUDI AG is acquiring from Investindustrial Group the tradition-steeped Italian sports motorcycle manufacturer Ducati Motor Holding S.p.A., which has its registered office in Bologna. The transaction will be completed as quickly as possible once authorized by the competition authorities. The Supervisory Boards of AUDI AG and Volkswagen AG approved the acquisition today in Hamburg. Ducati is known worldwide as a leading brand in motorcycle manufacture, with outstanding expertise in engine development and lightweight construction.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

This is a very good thing!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I agree. It'll be really interesting to watch where this goes.


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

Now I need to sell my Kawi and buy a Duc to match my A3. 

I wonder when it will come with Quattro?


----------



## JDub713 (Feb 25, 2012)

Heard about this the other day. Ducati has been struggling with parts supplies as of lately. They've had a major setback with the plastic gas tanks they've been putting on the majority of their motorcycles and the tanks are warping from the ethanol content in gasoline. I think this issue was the final 'nail in the coffin' that pushed them to find financial support elsewhere. Hopefully Audi helps them out with this problem, cuz the tank on my S2R is warped, and I'm not paying $2k for a replacement! Otherwise, I think it's a good thing for both companies, both have a reputation for good products. BMW's motorcycle division probably isn't too excited about it, though.


----------



## 2.city (May 27, 2008)

and here I thought Audi was working with Ducati. 
http://blog.motorcycle.com/2012/04/...m-ducati-diavel-amg-the-mercedes-badged-audi/


----------



## AudiSportFan (Apr 26, 2012)

will Ducati stay somehow independent ? I mean just like Lamborghini and Mr. Winkelmann now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AudiSportFan said:


> will Ducati stay somehow independent ? I mean just like Lamborghini and Mr. Winkelmann now


 That seems to be the model with Audi ownership. Seems it will be especially so because there's less development that could be shared between Audi and Ducati unless there are plans for Audi motorcycles or perhaps a re-launching of NSU or DKW.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

2.city said:


> I wonder when it will come with Quattro?


----------

